# Rawhide? And others.



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm trying some stuff to enrich my display cages, and I have some 'can mice have' questions. I've vaguely heard to avoid these things, and now I can't find a definitive answer. So can mice have, and if not why not;

Rawhide
edible glue
Gum arabic
dried tripe, pigs ears etc 
cooked bones
potato
Nylabones
cat food/milk
Stuffed dog bones
Pine Kernals
Milk/dairy products
Cat grass
Leeks/onions
Locust Bean
Maize/Maize products
Salmon/fish oils
Coconut
Pineapple
Salt licks/mineral blocks

And also, are these materials going to cause harm/likely to be ingested;
Food grade resin
Kapok Pod 
Slate
Granite
Cotton/Linen bedding

I'm going to compile a massive list when I update my website finally too, so I'm looking for people who've used anything from the above list for a while with success or horror stories .

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

My understanding is a lot of generic rawhides have arsenic in them, since they are a by-product of tanning, or something like that. Its something you're supposed to watch out for when feeding your dog, as well. Cat food has taurine which is bad for mice, maize/corn is the whole cancer argument, ingested cotton I would imagine would do the same thing as those ppl who eat their own hair, where it wraps up on itself internally, causing blockage.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Raw hide is not a bi-product of tanning. It is un-tanned hides. It is just skin that has been dried, there are no chemicals or preservatives applied. 
HOWEVER, I would not give it to mice or rats, because it is dificult to digest.
Cotton and linnen is no good. Threads can cause amputations. Fleece and felt are the only rodent safe fabrics.

I'm not sure what a locust bean is, but many beans are poisonous to mice. Best to stick strictly to lentils.

Not sure what a kapok pod is either.

Corn is fine because you're not in the US. US corn is the bad stuff, just make sure the corn you're feeding isn't imported.

Everything else should be safe for your mice though.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

No rawhide, no fibers, all the rest is fine. Locust bean should also be fine; locust bean gum is commonly used in human food and is not bad for anyone in any way that I can find.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Sorry, you're right, it wasn't from tanning. But there were reports of rawhide containing arsenic, and everybody wigged out about it. Google it, I'm not making it up!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Onions are not good for them, I know in dogs they cause organ failure. Mice are also lactose intolerant, so no dairy.
I wonder as well about the seeds and pods...pine nuts are find but I don't know that I would trust the others.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

None of that citrus either. Steer far clear of it, even pineapple. It's very acidic.

And, oranges can cause liver problems and cancers in male rats. (well, the white stuff under the peel, specifically, but I avoid it all.)

And I'd avoid rawhides and pigs ears and such. Fresh chicken is a better choice and they love nylabones. Rawhides and stuff are tough to chew, many dogs have trouble digesting them, and they can be salty. Rawhide developes a horrible slippery texture when wet and could impact a mouse.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

There are quite a few mousers who provide milk-sopped bread with no digestive issues. Oranges cause liver problems and cancer in male rats? Link or citation please? I hadn't seen anything on that previously. While fresh citrus and pineapple can be acidic, dried citrus and pineapple (unsweetened) are much easier to give to small animals, and often are sold in small packs as treats. Leeks/onions/garlic are great for cardio health in small doses, but dangerous in massive doses. As with most things, moderation is key. I assume none of this is going into their standard feed.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

It's on the forbidden foods list and I was told that was why, and that it is generally considered OK for does. The white under the peel is bad for boys, though. I will see if I can find a link on it.

Oh! Found a bunch. Looks like it's the kidneys, not the liver. The liver issue was with corn.

http://www.ratfanclub.org/diet.html

http://www.rmca.org/Articles/oj.htm

I also just read that it doesn't affect mice, however, citrus is considered bad for many species so I avoid it alltogether.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, its mainly to satisfy curiosity, but no it won't be in standard feeds .

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

